# Brushy Creek Hunting Club



## wooman (Feb 26, 2008)

Need two members for 12,500 acre level 3 mld lease in Trinity county. This is a family lease. Most East Texas hunters are familar with Brushy Creek, heres a chance to hunt it. Pm me for more details


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I grew up next to this place... very good bucks are taken off... if you are looking for a good East Texas lease and have some money to spend I would take a look...Walker


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Where is this place located in Trinity County?



wooman said:


> Need two members for 12,500 acre level 3 mld lease in Trinity county. This is a family lease. Most East Texas hunters are familar with Brushy Creek, heres a chance to hunt it. Pm me for more details


----------



## Charleybrunson (Nov 6, 2008)

*brushy creek*

can you please give me details. There are two of us interested. Thanks


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

Charleybrunson said:


> can you please give me details. There are two of us interested. Thanks


Think your about 4 years too late man, haha


----------

